

Ask HN: I quit my job today. Any words of wisdom for me? - hanifvirani

Hello HN. So, I quit my job today. I worked at a startup as a programmer. I am not going to go deep into the reasons for which I quit, but a good part of it had to do with my future goals. I am currently considering a post-graduate course in Canada and perhaps immigrating there afterwards. For the next few months I am going to be preparing my course application, launching my personal projects, improving my skills, and trying to get some consulting work to support myself.<p>So fellow HNers, especially the ones who have taken the big leap, the ones who work for themselves, and the ones who work from home; do you have any wise words for me? Any stories that you'd like to share? Any tips, suggestions, and words of encouragement are most welcome.<p>Wish me luck!
======
pepsi_can
Good luck!

This is probably obvious but I overlooked it.

When I quit my job to start working on my online programming tutor full time,
I went a overboard in choosing what ever programing tools seemed really cool.

I regret that decision. By all means, expand your own personal knowledge
portfolio, but if you are working on a project with a serious deadline, choose
the tools you are already productive with.

~~~
metachris
And sometimes a middle ground can be found.

~~~
imp
Agreed. In the past, I've made it my goal to use one (and no more than one)
new tool for each project. Whether it's the web framework, database, version
control system, javascript framework, etc, I make myself learn one new thing.
That way I'm still mostly productive, and I don't get frustrated and
unproductive due to having to learn so many new things all at once.

------
mcrider
As an American that moved to Canada for school, I highly recommend it. Canada
has very good schools (and more importantly to me, very cheap in comparison to
the US) and as of the past couple years, its pretty easy to get work permits
if you are a student or have graduated from a Canadian university (and as a
grad student, if you're in the sciences, there is definitely grant money to be
had).

Also, its fairly straightforward to immigrate here if you have a degree or get
shacked up with a Canadian (I went the latter route, its a bit easier than
immigrating on your own laurels).

But there's no Hulu.

------
iamben
Most important thing I can say is just to get on and do. When you don't have
to go into work for someone else every day, it's really easy to get distracted
with day to day stuff - don't let it happen.

Aside from that, enjoy yourself. If you start waking up every morning and
you're not enjoying what you do, you're doing the wrong thing.

Good luck!

------
3dFlatLander
In regards to working from home: Keep a schedule. I know a lot of people say
the best part of the freelance life (or any work from home) is the flexible
schedule. Speaking from experience, I'm easily twice as productive when I keep
a schedule. I treat it like a real job and clock myself in and out of work at
specific hours.

~~~
chc
The important thing is not to confuse "flexible schedule" with "no schedule."
If you have no definite schedule for your work ("Eh, I'll do it after I play a
little WOW"), both your work and the rest of your life will suffer. But that
doesn't mean you can't set a work schedule that meshes well with your life.

------
vanni
Read "Start Small, Stay Small" (<http://www.startupbook.net/>) And good luck!

------
stevenj
Do social things with others (especially so if you're working by yourself).

Go outside everyday.

------
hanifvirani
Thanks a lot everyone! All the advice given here is solid and much
appreciated.

------
jsavimbi
Luck wished.

For the next couple of months, if you're not independently wealthy, you're
going to need a job to support yourself so start looking right away and make
that your main priority. I cannot stress that enough.

Concurrently, but at a lesser degree of urgency, organize your thoughts,
skills and personal projects to focus on what you think you'll be doing six
months to a year from now so that when the time comes to advance onto your
next big thing, you'll be readily prepared.

Network extensively. If possible, find a co-working space or jelly group with
whom you can work with, maybe just on a part time basis, in order to get out
of the house and keep up on your work/research discipline. You'll need that,
and it's better than sitting at home all day. Plus, you might meet some people
in the same boat and find a collaborator, mentor or partner.

